# Babysitting a picky eater



## Bluegoat (Nov 30, 2008)

I've been babysitting a little boy who just turned 5, a few mornings a week, and I give him lunch.

I have a four year old, who eats a fairly wide variety of things. So I haven't had to think to much about what to feed her. But the little guy is really picky, so far the only things I've found he will eat for sure are kraft dinner, grilled cheese, and hotdogs. I don't mind these occasionally, but not twice a week!

I don't think he has a great variety of diet at home, though it's not horrible. He also doesn't like some of the things I have because they are not the same as at home. Even if I ask him to just try a bite, he does but rejects the new food.

So, I am looking for new ideas for healthy lunches for picky eaters.


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

Are his parents asking you to restrict him from those choices?

To be honest, if it's only a few mornings a week, I'd do the grilled cheese sandwich. It's not that much extra work to prepare, and pretty easily a backup. I think you'll have better success introducing 'sides' alongside the sandwich, then later you can incorporate them into a main part of the meal.

It's hard to relate if you don't have a picky child, but some kids are just that way. Eventually my one picky child (who is an identical twin to a non-picky brother) grew out of it. However, attempting to 'force' him was a waste of time and he was crabby as hell if he didn't eat anything. I guess if he's being picked up right after lunch though, you could just let his parents deal with it, if he won't eat what you prepare.


----------



## Aleo (Jan 1, 2009)

i've always been a picky eater, and i'm not over it yet.I dont think i'll get over it








just ask his parents what he likes. When I visited or when I had someone taking care of me. My mom will prepeare my lunch at home becuase that was the only way to get me to eat.


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

You know, it's pretty hard to ask for suggestions of what a picky eater will eat because while they are all picky, they are all picky in different ways!

If he likes grilled cheese, you could try something along those lines, like a quesadilla or pizza (maybe hold the sauce?) If it were me, I'd probably just make him something I knew he likes though. You don't have to feed your children the same thing. Or even if your children do want the same thing, having a grilled cheese twice a week doesn't seem like a big deal.

If you want to try something new, serve it with something you know he eats. Then he can always just eat that for lunch.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

I'd eaither have the parents prepare or lay out dirrections for a dinner with you or give him the Mac N cheese or hot dogs ect. Its just your job to keep him safe not teach great food habbits and from the mom of a picky eatter I just wouldn't want you burdened with trying to feed my picky eatter "diffrent" things.

Deanna


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

My DD is picky. Drives me nuts.

I like the idea of adding sides, but I love it when my friends offer Skye something new to try when her friends are all eating it. She's eaten, you know, whole mouthfuls of apples that way before.







: The point isn't to offer magic foods that all children will eat because that's probably how he's fixed on hotdogs and grilled cheese, the point is to offer a variety so he can be a picky eater eating a healthy balanced diet. If I can throw out an idea, it could be worth doing a more substantial snack to lower the stakes if he doesn't like his lunch.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

I watch another toddler a few days a week and he seems to be "picky", he likes crackers, apples, bananas and raisins and now because I kept offering freeze dried fruits and veggies.

What I do is offer what I am giving my ds (who will eat anything YEA!) first and give him a chance to try it if he wants. I usually wait until after ds has eaten what was offered and then offer the foods I know this other kid will eat, because if I offer the other kid crackers and raisins then all DS wants is crackers and raisins.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tbone_kneegrabber* 
I usually wait until after ds has eaten what was offered and then offer the foods I know this other kid will eat, because if I offer the other kid crackers and raisins then all DS wants is crackers and raisins.

Yeah, I try to let the other parents get a head start on feeding their kids before I pull out my picky eater's fare.


----------



## Breeder (May 28, 2006)

I agree with introducing more interesting sides to the grilled cheese. Try peanut butter if you can (allergies), most kids like that. If he likes it, peanut butter on wheat bread is the perfect protein!


----------



## Bluegoat (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Breeder* 
I agree with introducing more interesting sides to the grilled cheese. Try peanut butter if you can (allergies), most kids like that. If he likes it, peanut butter on wheat bread is the perfect protein!

Yes, he does like peanut butter, but if I give it to him I am supposed to change all his clothes before I drop him off at pre-school for the afternoon.

There are lots of good ideas here though, I will try some and see how they go. I have more sympathy for my mom now, I remember refusing to eat the goulash she made because it was not the same colour as my babysitter's (it was the same recipe, she just used a different brand of tomato soup.)


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

I agree not to stress too much about changing his habits if you only have him twice a week for lunch.

However, if you are serving his standards and you want to sneak some extra nutrition in, check out the Jessica Seinfeld cookbook called Deceptively Delicious. She would recommend blending mashed sweet potatoes in with your cheese for grilled cheese (this is actually sooo yummy - makes them taste like you put 8x as much cheese in, makes them really moist inside, and totally hides the potato flavor) or cooked and pureed cauliflower into the mac & cheese sauce (it completely goes away). She has other tricks for pumping up the nutrition of "kid food" (I hate that term).

Good luck.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:

However, if you are serving his standards and you want to sneak some extra nutrition in, check out the Jessica Seinfeld cookbook called Deceptively Delicious. She would recommend blending mashed sweet potatoes in with your cheese for grilled cheese (this is actually sooo yummy - makes them taste like you put 8x as much cheese in, makes them really moist inside, and totally hides the potato flavor) or cooked and pureed cauliflower into the mac & cheese sauce (it completely goes away). She has other tricks for pumping up the nutrition of "kid food" (I hate that term).

Good luck.
Just a little warning on this it can backfire in a really bad way. My DD is VERY sensory sensitive and if foods have ANY sorta altered tastes than what she expected then the food that was once on an already short list of things child will eat. We have a list of foods I dared to try making "healthier" buy adding things that I tasted and couldn't tell but she did she notices the diffrent texture slightly diffrent taste ect and that did it never again. Eggs grilled cheese and potatos were foods once eatten but never again after I tried to hide something in them.

Deanna


----------



## mrspineau (Jan 15, 2008)

What about making his grilled cheese sandwhich as healthy as possible by using a whole grain bread instead of white and some grated hard cheese instead of a processed cheese slice? Maybe you are already doing that, but it just makes it a little better.


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

I babysit picky eaters frequently. And I might get flack for this, but I don't prepare special foods for the picky kids. I have 4 kids, and when I babysit I have 4 extra kids. I offer a few different foods- one main course and a couple of sides- and that's it. Sometimes the picky kids choose to eat what I'm serving, and sometimes they choose not to eat. I'm okay with either choice. My job isn't to make sure that they eat, my job is to offer healthy food choices.

I also have some simple rules about eating. If you finish what's on your plate and you're still hungry, you're welcome to have more. But if you don't finish what's on your plate, I'm not going to serve seconds. I don't require kids to clean their plate, nor do I give them incentives to clean their plate (ie, no desserts).

FWIW, many times when I babysit, the kids bring their lunches with them. But invariably, one or more of the kids will want something else to eat or will want a snack. The same rules apply. If they finish everything in their lunchbox, I'm happy to give them some fruit or crackers. But if they don't finish everything in their lunchbox, I'm not going to make them anything else to eat.

This might seem mean, but I'm not a short order cook, and I'm not a fan of throwing away perfectly good food. I have noticed that the more frequently the picky eaters come to my house, the less picky they tend to be. The child who threw a tantrum at home because she would only eat a sandwich on a BUN would happily eat a sandwich on regular bread at my house if it was the only thing offered.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I do childcare and if the kids I'm watching can't or won't eat what we're having, I ask their parents to send food with them. That way you're not having to make macaroni for lunch all the time.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:

I babysit picky eaters frequently. And I might get flack for this, but I don't prepare special foods for the picky kids. I have 4 kids, and when I babysit I have 4 extra kids. I offer a few different foods- one main course and a couple of sides- and that's it. Sometimes the picky kids choose to eat what I'm serving, and sometimes they choose not to eat. I'm okay with either choice. My job isn't to make sure that they eat, my job is to offer healthy food choices.
As the parent of a picky eatter this wouldn't bother me because its MY job to eaither provide a sutible alternitive so your not having to cook multiple meals or accept that you will serve mine what you will serve yours. What would bother me is if a sitter decided my child had to eat there food or didn't allow them access to food I provided even if they didn't want to have it at the meal time.
Deanna


----------



## mamaduck (Mar 6, 2002)

When I babysit picky eaters, I let the parents know that I will feed their child but that he might not like what I am offering. I give them the option of sending an alternative in a lunchbox. When I send my own picky eater to visit other's - I always send a lunchbox with him.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

I'd just offer a few choices of kid-friendly foods and what he eats he eats, he'll survive until he gets home and has his usual junk.


----------



## kirei (Dec 2, 2004)

i believe that the parent has a responsibility to try and provide food for their child that may be a picky eater. but as a babysitter, i hope you'll never try to force the child to eat something they don't want.

i just say this because i was a very picky eater as a child. i don't know why or what started it. my mom and nana told me that i used to eat everything as a baby and then "Something Happened" (no one seems to know what, but they blame each other), and i wouldnt eat anymore.

for as long as i can remember, most food would have me sick to even try to eat. as in -- if you force feed me, i will probably throw up because it is so disgusting to me. i was afraid to go to other kids' houses for dinner because their parents would try to make me eat. i couldnt swallow anything without a drink (usually soda). i would hold my nose to swallow some food. sometimes i even swallowed food whole when i was forced to eat it (i choked on cauliflower this way).

no one ever understood me, not even my mom.







it was so hard growing up.

i did grow out of it around 13, and now i eat a much wider variety of foods. i try things when i'm ready -- even still.

i do appreciate that you have been feeding these kids what they are used to. if its not working for you anymore, i recommend you talk to their mom and see if she will go ahead and provide the food that they will need to eat.

sorry to go off on a tangent, i just feel so strongly about this.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

You'll drive yourself crazy if you try to change his eating habits. If he were one of several kids, I'd say let him try what you are having, but always have one thing you know he likes.

But, since he's just one kid, I'd make him grilled cheese every day, and offer him the sides of what you are having.

It's just not worth making yourself nuts over this.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I would give him the choices that he likes but also put a little bit of the new food on his plate too. Even if he doesn't eat it, he at least sees it there and sees that you and your child eat it. I do this with my dd who is a picky eater and she will eventually start to try the new things. It takes a while though so don't expect that it will work immediately or even at all.


----------



## BunnySlippers (Oct 30, 2007)

Be careful in your presentation of foods!
I have a child who used to eat everything and anything I put in front of her. I then had a picky eater come for daycare.it eventually rubbed off









I would grind broccoli up with cheese for pizza toppings,
baby carrots with ceasar dressing,
popcorn with nutritional yeast,
chicken breasts cooked plain in the frying pan,
rice noodles with grapeeseed oil and sea salt,
pretty much any fruit was appealing to him,
sandwiches with no lettuce,
tacos with beans and ground chicken were a big hit (they did not know the beans were mashed in there),
bagels and cream cheese
some yogurts- usually strawberry with no chunks

Thats about all I can remember, it was pretty tricky at times coming up with a balanced meal.


----------



## momeg (Dec 4, 2006)

_Quote:_


Originally Posted by *octobermom* 
Just a little warning on this it can backfire in a really bad way. My DD is VERY sensory sensitive and if foods have ANY sorta altered tastes than what she expected then the food that was once on an already short list of things child will eat. We have a list of foods I dared to try making "healthier" buy adding things that I tasted and couldn't tell but she did she notices the diffrent texture slightly diffrent taste ect and that did it never again. Eggs grilled cheese and potatos were foods once eatten but never again after I tried to hide something in them.

Deanna


I tried Seinfeld's recipes too, and my picky eater took one bite of the cauliflour mac-n-cheese and spit it across the table. It took me WEEKS to convince her that the mac-n-cheese was "safe" again.


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *octobermom* 
Just a little warning on this it can backfire in a really bad way. My DD is VERY sensory sensitive and if foods have ANY sorta altered tastes than what she expected then the food that was once on an already short list of things child will eat. We have a list of foods I dared to try making "healthier" buy adding things that I tasted and couldn't tell but she did she notices the diffrent texture slightly diffrent taste ect and that did it never again. Eggs grilled cheese and potatos were foods once eatten but never again after I tried to hide something in them.

Deanna

lol, btdt!!! I cut the short list of things DS would eat in half by trying this. He still won't touch them even if he watches me make it the way he used to like it.


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *octobermom* 
Just a little warning on this it can backfire in a really bad way. My DD is VERY sensory sensitive and if foods have ANY sorta altered tastes than what she expected then the food that was once on an already short list of things child will eat. We have a list of foods I dared to try making "healthier" buy adding things that I tasted and couldn't tell but she did she notices the diffrent texture slightly diffrent taste ect and that did it never again. Eggs grilled cheese and potatos were foods once eatten but never again after I tried to hide something in them.

Deanna

Well... at least you could put it in the stuff that the normal kids and adults eat so you're not making 2 _totally_ separate meals. Just enhanching the plates that go to the kids who will do it...


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *because* 
Well... at least you could put it in the stuff that the normal kids and adults eat so you're not making 2 _totally_ separate meals. Just enhanching the plates that go to the kids who will do it...

Except when you "picky" (and at least for mine there are real sensory issues its more than just refusal to eat) eatter thinks ohh goody mashed potatos cheese I love mashed potatoes but then detects the to you totally un noticable change in texture because you added califlower trying to be cleaver but to them is like you added a bag of mush rocks (my DD word for it) and then thats it mashed potatoes will never enter there lips again.. ITs now been umm almost 4 years she still wont touch it not one single bite. SHE will choose to go hungry instead. There are some meals I do "ehance" for varies reasons but I no longer keep this from my DD I will tell her that has carrots or squash in it try a little bit first. SHe more apt to try it and countinue if I warn her but if she is tricked thats it.

Deanna


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *octobermom* 
Except when you "picky" (and at least for mine there are real sensory issues its more than just refusal to eat) eatter thinks ohh goody mashed potatos cheese I love mashed potatoes but then detects the to you totally un noticable change in texture because you added califlower trying to be cleaver but to them is like you added a bag of mush rocks (my DD word for it) and then thats it mashed potatoes will never enter there lips again.. ITs now been umm almost 4 years she still wont touch it not one single bite. SHE will choose to go hungry instead. There are some meals I do "ehance" for varies reasons but I no longer keep this from my DD I will tell her that has carrots or squash in it try a little bit first. SHe more apt to try it and countinue if I warn her but if she is tricked thats it.

Deanna

Right. I get it. Your kid is particular about her food.

The OP asked about her babysitting charge. My answer was to the OP: make one meal and add some extras to the meals _of the kids who won't mind_.

I'm not making you do anything you don't want to do, Deanna.


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *because* 
I agree not to stress too much about changing his habits if you only have him twice a week for lunch.

However, if you are serving his standards and you want to sneak some extra nutrition in, check out the Jessica Seinfeld cookbook called Deceptively Delicious. She would recommend blending mashed sweet potatoes in with your cheese for grilled cheese (this is actually sooo yummy - makes them taste like you put 8x as much cheese in, makes them really moist inside, and totally hides the potato flavor) or cooked and pureed cauliflower into the mac & cheese sauce (it completely goes away). She has other tricks for pumping up the nutrition of "kid food" (I hate that term).

Good luck.

You know, the taste might go away for you.

But I can guarantee you that my husband would be able to detect pureed cauliflower mixed in with mac and cheese or sweet potato in his grilled cheese. I listened to a really interesting podcast on taste the other day and they had this guy who couldn't detect anything in a bitter solution. Then his producer tried it and she just spit it out immediately and couldn't stand it.

And like someone pointed out, doing this once could totally turn the OP's babysitee(?) off his favorite food.

Here's the podcast if anyone is interested. It was really good. http://www.mediafly.com/Podcasts/Epi...aste_30_Dec_08

It also talked about how what mothers eat when they are pregnant & nursing can influence their child's likes and dislikes. Although I don't really agree with that. I eat almost anything and did while I was pregnant with all 3 children yet one is very picky.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganf* 
I'd just offer a few choices of kid-friendly foods and what he eats he eats, he'll survive until he gets home and has his usual junk.










Just because a child likes grilled cheese sandwiches does not mean that his meals at home are filled with junk. If you have never lived with (or been yourself) and fed a picky child you have no idea how frustrating it can be. It comes down to choosing to feed your child something that he/she will eat happily or make mealtime a battleground trying to get your child to eat something new. Usually I'm more interested in getting a healthy meal into my kids than I am introducing new foods to their diets.


----------



## lab (Jun 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annethcz* 
I babysit picky eaters frequently. And I might get flack for this, but I don't prepare special foods for the picky kids. I have 4 kids, and when I babysit I have 4 extra kids. I offer a few different foods- one main course and a couple of sides- and that's it. Sometimes the picky kids choose to eat what I'm serving, and sometimes they choose not to eat. I'm okay with either choice. My job isn't to make sure that they eat, my job is to offer healthy food choices.

I also have some simple rules about eating. If you finish what's on your plate and you're still hungry, you're welcome to have more. But if you don't finish what's on your plate, I'm not going to serve seconds. I don't require kids to clean their plate, nor do I give them incentives to clean their plate (ie, no desserts).

FWIW, many times when I babysit, the kids bring their lunches with them. But invariably, one or more of the kids will want something else to eat or will want a snack. The same rules apply. If they finish everything in their lunchbox, I'm happy to give them some fruit or crackers. But if they don't finish everything in their lunchbox, I'm not going to make them anything else to eat.

This might seem mean, but I'm not a short order cook, and I'm not a fan of throwing away perfectly good food. I have noticed that the more frequently the picky eaters come to my house, the less picky they tend to be. The child who threw a tantrum at home because she would only eat a sandwich on a BUN would happily eat a sandwich on regular bread at my house if it was the only thing offered.


Amen.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:

Right. I get it. Your kid is particular about her food.

The OP asked about her babysitting charge. My answer was to the OP: make one meal and add some extras to the meals of the kids who won't mind.

I'm not making you do anything you don't want to do, Deanna.
__________________








Ahh understood so don't alter the "picky" kids one but the ones for the other kids. Totaly understand that the orginal just made it sound like it would be great to do it to all since the majority would eat it and I was jsut trying to gently point out why that might not be good how it might not affect "your family" but could devestate another. BTW I know no ones making me do anything I don't want to







I just misread you and knowing the work that goes into making the altered meals couldn't inamgine bothering to make two diffrent types









Deanna


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

This has been quite the interesting thread. I have a picky DH, he's the fast food type. He knows his eating isn't healthy so he's decided to not eat around the kids (or have his better meals if we are out)

How do kids get like this? Picky eating is soooo strange to me! I'm a chef _and_ have Italian family. You DO NOT refuse food from Italians. So to me being picky is being rude.

Now I have foods that I don't like, tapioca, corn bread. Thats like 2 out of a million. Plus even if you are having cornbread a la cornbread I will still eat it as to not be rude.

Anyways, why is picky eating like this allowed? I just can't wrap my brain around it!


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:

Anyways, why is picky eating like this allowed? I just can't wrap my brain around it!
__________________
its not. I have what in simple terms is a picky eatter (though her list is actually a healthy one) its because she has some very real severe sensory issues. It started as an infant. She'd as a tiny newborn would avoid nursing we HAD to put her of a feeding schedule not to train but with out one she'd never let us know shes needed food. Yes she literly starved. As a toddler she NEVER put things in her mouth we assumed we were lucky never having the child that tried like eatting dirt or swallowing loose screws off the floor







. Once she did go to solid foods (tried at 6 months totally failed till around a year) she absoultly would not allow us to feed her she fussed and screamed if we didn't use the proper spoon and yes would flat out not eat. At one point she went so long wit hout feeding even nursing a feeding tube was considered.
Anyway I know this is extreme but FWIW its not always as simple as serving one thing and assuming they will eat when hungry. saying that though we still have some rules I'm not a short order cook I know her texture prefrences but I wont tollorate the sudden I refuse ohh cheese this week cause this week I don't like yellow even though I've been fine with it for years. You can decide not to eat it but don't expect somethng else. I also don't need to hear how XY will kill you or make you vomit. ect
Another issue we dea lwith is people assuming my DD picky foods means shes eats fries and pizza all day. Nope actually her list is fairly healthy she dislikes sweets (except vanillia icecream and chips ahoy cookies) chips (except sun chips) she likes meats if they are plain so like no chicken nuggets she likes a variety of fruits salad and many raw veggies but wont touch them cooked. etc.

Deanna


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:

I'm a chef and have Italian family. You DO NOT refuse food from Italians. So to me being picky is being rude.
Oh I'm not a chef but I am italian and yea 've had to come to my childs defense many times with extended family assuming if I just waited she'd eventuall eat what is served.

Deanna


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

I understand if you have a medical issue for not wanting to eat things that may set off sensory issues. For the average kid, who just wants grilled cheese and jelly beans, not autistic, not hypersensory, just average and wants to eat jellybeans, why can't we just eat whats being served? Maybe I'm not being very AP, but this seems like a controll thing (not with babies, but the older ones) the ever ending game of, I'm going to sit at the table and act like a brat and see if mom will make me something special. Just like the throwing the spoon off the highchair game.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kriket* 
I understand if you have a medical issue for not wanting to eat things that may set off sensory issues. For the average kid, who just wants grilled cheese and jelly beans, not autistic, not hypersensory, just average and wants to eat jellybeans, why can't we just eat whats being served? Maybe I'm not being very AP, but this seems like a controll thing (not with babies, but the older ones) the ever ending game of, I'm going to sit at the table and act like a brat and see if mom will make me something special. Just like the throwing the spoon off the highchair game.

I don't think anyone is suggesting giving in like that. I mean I still make as a whole one meal yes I'm aware of her issues and I appropiatly adjust for them but I still consider it my job to provide as healthy as possible. I'm just trying to point out its not just about giving in. My DH for example is a PICKY eatter hes has no allergies no sensory issues hes just picky. Yet hes picky despite growing up being told this is it eat it or starve hes picky despite having a wife who wont cook him a steak every single day







I to this day refuse to eat asparagus I think the stuff is vial and as a child would sit all day refusing cause starving was a much better option. I didn't expect another meal served. My DD knows her choices are before her and DH knows the same.
In regards to this thread the question was on a baby sitter giving foods to there charge. In the case of a picky eatter I'd eaither tell the parent to provide a prepared meal or let them know they will recieve what the family eats. Consider allergies and try not to sweat over little things like say wanting Jam or all bread or such. At the same time its the PARENTS job not the sitter job to teach proper eatting habbits. I'd personally not at all be offended to find my child was told were having meatloaf with peas and corn and that my child was told this is it. I would be offended if they were told they were acting like a brat for not eatting it or delebretly given this meal every time to prove a point (BTW I don't think thats being said here).
I know its hard to understand its hard because honestly you haven't delt with it. trust me its NOT a controll thing.

Deanna


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *octobermom* 
At the same time its the PARENTS job not the sitter job to teach proper eatting habbits. I'd personally not at all be offended to find my child was told were having meatloaf with peas and corn and that my child was told this is it. I would be offended if they were told they were acting like a brat for not eatting it or delebretly given this meal every time to prove a point

totally!
I was starting to wonder where the line was!

I'm not a lesson teacher, I would never serve peas 7 nights a week just to get someone to eat peas! There is something to be said about gratiousness to a host. Even a babysitter host!

I would have probably lost my temper if I was OP.







I'm working on that. I have not patience for bratty pickyness. I also have very little patience for forcing someone to eat something, you can offer, they can try it, but if they don't eat the peas (or in my case drink the milk) who are you to _force_ them to finish it!

I think because I am a chef picky eaters anger me even more. Nothing makes me more angry then making a nice meal that took all day then hearing. "Oh, I don't eat noodles, or cheese, or pickles, or kale. So I'm just going to get fast food, ok?"







:

Good luck OP! I would have to agree with the PPs and ask your charge to brown-bag it!


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:

I would have probably lost my temper if I was OP.
You know what I have to work on that constantly. I have the picky eatter I have the picky for legit medical reasons child but I still struggle. Its frustrating at times I just want to scream (and honestly i have) just put the darn stuff in your mouth and chew geez. Or worse when you DO present the ultra kid friendly known to be loved by your child thinking today we will have a peacefull meal only to discover she tried a "diffrent" version and liked/hated it so now this must be bad not the same so it must nt be touched in any form.







Yea I've lost it one more occasions than I care to admit.

Deanna


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

Deanna - Wow, reading your post sounds like my daughter! She didn't have trouble nursing though. But starting solid foods was a total nightmare. When she was 3 or 4, she would just become hysterical and scream if we put some types of food on her plate. We didn't ask her to eat or even touch them, she was just upset that they were there. She also never put things from the floor, etc. in her mouth...and it was a shock when #2 came, believe me!

My DD has never had trouble with her weight so no one ever really said much about her pickiness, other than do sticker charts to get her to try new things, etc, which never worked. What can you do for a child with sensory issues? My DD is 10 and she is starting to eat a few new foods (ie, she tried and ate almost a whole cheese quesadila and a cheese pita for the first time this month) so I think she's trying to work on it herself a bit.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kriket* 
Now I have foods that I don't like, tapioca, corn bread.

So, think about it this way - take a bowl of tapioca and crumble up a corn bread muffin in it, and mix it all together. Take a bite. Multiply the bad parts of what you're tasting and the bad parts of it's texture by about 1000, and subtract all the possible good parts that are there, and THEN pretend that 95% of the food you have available to you tastes like that. That's about how my super picky husband and son would describe their "adventures" in eating. It gets to where you won't even try new foods because 95 out of 100 times you try something new, it almost makes you vomit.

Me? I'll eat almost anything, because 99% of what I try tastes just fine, or at least passable. It's hard for me to be sensitive to "picky" eaters because I don't have any real perspective on it.


----------



## TaylorCopper (Jul 28, 2018)

I've heard so many parents complaining about their picky eaters. Some are raising a teenager, and some are raising a toddler. No matter which age range they are in, the most important factor is to figure out the exact reason why your kids are refusing your food.

There are different reasons why kids are picky eaters. Take broccoli, for example, most kids hate broccoli. Why? broccoli tastes bitter! Maybe not that bitter for us. However, kids have more taste buds than adults so they are more sensitive to the bitterness in broccoli and will definitely reject it.

Some kids don't like raw fish because of their texture and temperature. We don't know the exact reason until we talk with our kids. Even if kids refuse to talk to us, we can try different cooking methods for the same dish, maybe he will like fried fish rather than raw fish or steam fish.

Instead of letting them go and eat some junk foods that do no good to their health, we need to try our best to let them exposed to as many types of food as possible and encourage them to try a small bite at first. After trying a few times, he will accept this new food.

Hope that my suggestion can help you fix your headache of your picky eaters.


----------

